# Trooper Cody Donahue



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Cody Donahue*
Colorado State Patrol, Colorado

End of Watch: Friday, November 25, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Cody Donahue was struck and killed by a commercial vehicle on northbound I-25, at Tomah Road, near Castle Rock.

He was investigating a minor traffic crash when the commercial vehicle struck him while he was outside of his patrol car with another trooper. He was wearing a reflective vest at the time he was struck.

Trooper Donahue had served with the Colorado State Patrol for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Scott G. Hernandez
Colorado State Patrol
700 Kipling Street
Lakewood, CO 80215

Phone: (303) 239-4532


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Donahue


----------

